

Ask HN: How much Monthly Net Profit before quitting your Job? - ozres1

I'm interested how much monthly net profit you require from your side project/weekend project before you stop working at your full time job!
======
OafTobark
I can't throw out a fixed number if you're asking for yourself as everyone's
number will vary greatly depending on their existing cost of living (debt,
loans, children, location, etc etc etc...). I won't answer in my personal
context either.

However, as a general rule of thumb, if you have 12 months runway base on your
current cost of living AND you make enough to cover your current monthly run
rate, and your projects are potentially growing or you want to free up time
for working on other things or things in general, that would be a good rule of
thumb.

------
lighthazard
Everyone has their own method of calculating how much they want to make before
quitting a job. It depends on a few things, but they add up:

\- How much debt do you have (baseline per month you want to pay)? \- How much
is your cost of living? \- How much do you want for extra spending money? \-
How much do you want to save? \- (Most important) How much will it cost to
continue growing your company (or sustaining it 100%)?

------
tarekayna
Much more context is needed :).

\- What are your responsibilities? Do you have a family?

\- Do you have loans or are in debt in any way?

\- How much do you have in savings? Can you afford rent for the next 6-12
months? (I wouldn't take into account the money from the side project)

\- Is this side project something that you think/hope can grow big? Do you
want to work on it full-time?

------
joonix
That depends on your monthly expenses and how little you can afford to live
on.

I would say the "durability" of your income is much more important: will you
still be earning in 6 months? Two years?

------
ixacto
In many parts of the usa, other than SF/NY/LA, a typical HN reader could get
by on $2.5k/month if they lived frugally.

~~~
lighthazard
That's usually with a roommate... not someone for a family, in my opinion.

------
amarcus
Enough so that you are not homeless or starving - Food & Shelter.

